# RCI Membership fee - renewal



## wandering gnome (Dec 8, 2008)

If you allow your RCI membership lapse, what is the fee to renew your membership?


----------



## lawtechie (Dec 9, 2008)

wandering gnome said:


> If you allow your RCI membership lapse, what is the fee to renew your membership?




I had let mine lapse for a whole year and when I renewed, it was the same price they charge for one year.


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 9, 2008)

So when you renewed, did it renew from the new date?  Sounds like it had to have been the new date.  Mine expired 6 months ago so I was wondering if I were to renew now if they'd start if from today's date or from the end of my last membership.  I just recently received an offer for a 5 year renewal for $267.

Sue


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 9, 2008)

If I paid now I would expect that the start date would be now. But, we are talking an exchange company here aren't we. It's a question I'd want answered, preferably in writing, before I renew/re-start my membership.

Of course, the big question in my mind is, what were the reasons for allowing your membership to lapse? If it had anything to do with dissatifaction with the exchange company why buy 5 more years of dissatisfaction?


----------



## donnaval (Dec 10, 2008)

When I called RCI today, the telephone recording said they are having a renewal special through the end of the year--renew for five years for the cost of three.  I didn't pay close attention since my RCI fee is part of my Wyndham MFs, but it sounded like a decent deal.


----------



## carl2591 (Dec 18, 2008)

*5 yrs for price of 3*

I saw that on RCI as well.. 5 yrs still 267.00 and 3 yrs are 178 so wheres the deal.


----------



## Dori (Dec 31, 2008)

Just a reminder that today is the last day to do a cheap renewal. I got mine for $282 Canadian ($267 US).  I had to ask specifically for the rate, as the VG didn't know anything about it.  She said the offer expires today.

Dori


----------

